# Crazy1 likes RED.. anyone else?



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 29, 2008)

Have a few new blooms.. and I haven't taken pics for awhile.. and the light was right.. 

Just ole tortoise food..





















Double RED Rose of Sharon


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2008)

It may have been awhile, but you sure haven't lost your touch. As usual you captures another gorgeous shot.


----------



## Isa (Sep 30, 2008)

Your pictures are amazing as usual Terry


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Terry it is beautiful again you have outdone yourself what great pics.


----------

